# Cypripedium reginae



## toddybear (Jul 25, 2011)

It has been a late season in Newfoundland. last week I viisted on eof our best places for showy's in the province. They are a good 2 weeks late.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 25, 2011)

Stunning pictures! Great plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2011)

Fabulous!:clap::drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 26, 2011)

Beauties!!!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! Great show.


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice pictures! I just love to see them growing wild!:clap:


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 26, 2011)

Great in situ photos!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 26, 2011)

Ever pretty! :clap:


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 27, 2011)

Beautiful flowers and image!

Ron


----------



## Clark (Jul 28, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Dido (Aug 2, 2011)

nice pictures thanks for sharing.


----------

